# Slide out stopped



## DJRyan (Feb 4, 2019)

1 slide out stopped halfway,  No hum,no warning,  others work fine. 2008 coachman Wyoming.  I only located 1 power panel under stove. No Slide outs indicated. 
Thank you in advance


----------



## C Nash (Feb 4, 2019)

Have you checked at the motor to see if it has power to it?  Stopped snd want go either way.?  Can you hear click


----------



## DJRyan (Feb 7, 2019)

I have not removed undercarriage cover yet. I was hoping to start with simple first. Fuse, relay etc. However,  I have searched for both and cannot locate them. Circuit panel in kitchen does not indicate any slide out, only lights, TV, fireplace,fridge etc..is there another panel somewhere.  I searched in line for an hour.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 13, 2019)

Mine fuse panel on HR MH is located in basement behind a plastic cover.  Got hidden fuse everwhere lol.  Good luck


----------

